
United States Health Care Reform: Progress to Date and Next Steps - programLyrique
http://jama.jamanetwork.com/article.aspx?articleid=2533698
======
cs702
By writing this article on JAMA (the Journal of the American Medical
Association) and supporting his arguments with extensive data, Barack Obama
has moved the debate on health insurance to a medium that does not welcome
idiotic soundbites.

I would love to see similarly well-reasoned arguments and extensive data from
his political opponents.

